

SOPA dies only for two more bills to appear - apas

ACTA - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmQN93NqqDM&#38;list=LLDU6AlHwdt_Prtzsn2seXHA&#38;index=1&#38;feature=plpp_video_<p>and Protect Children from Online Pornographers Act http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2011/08/the-legislation-that-could-kill-internet-privacy-for-good/242853/
======
tobylane
Acta is a worldwide treaty that probably adds to the Bern convention's law
nearly ten years ago. It's a global worry, the equivalents of the MPAA are
probably lobbying for it in each country.

Pcopa (or the better name I can't find that was proposed in Congress) wants to
keep a massive amount of logs, and I'm not sure I understood who would have
access to these logs. At the very least the courts could use it to quickly
match torrent logs to ISP logs to find a person. The current system is very
slow, the ISPs are taking their time (a slow work protest). Impossible to
impose due to the name and the first bill that Sopa is attached to.

